# Muck Boots Sold to Rocky Boot Company



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 25, 2021)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/honeywell-reaches-agreement-sell-lifestyle-133000278.html

Honeywell finally divested the consumer footwear business and sold off Muck Boots and a few other brands to Rocky.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 3, 2021)

Would buy zero of anything with rockys name on it ....


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

OleCountryBoy said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/honeywell-reaches-agreement-sell-lifestyle-133000278.html
> 
> Honeywell finally divested the consumer footwear business and sold off Muck Boots and a few other brands to Rocky.


Rocky will ruin them.


----------



## hdgapeach (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh well.  So much for Muck Boots.  Nice while they lasted (lol).  Reckon I'll be looking at Dry Shod now, if I can afford 'em...


----------



## ilbcnu (Feb 4, 2021)

XtraTuf boots are way better than muck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Would buy zero of anything with rockys name on it ....


The last pair of Rockys I bought, one of the soles fell off in less than six months.


----------



## dtala (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't see how Rocky stays in business with their sorry products


----------



## gma1320 (Feb 4, 2021)

Well so much for Muck quality


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 4, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> The last pair of Rockys I bought, one of the soles fell off in less than six months.



Yep.

I used to love Rocky Boots(Cornstalkers and Bearstalkers) 30+ years ago. The pair I bought 12 years or so ago sucked.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 4, 2021)

Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 4, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...



Bought these new? Or were they already worn when you got them.  I have heard a lot of negative feedback on Rocky's in recent years, but that is beyond horrible if they were only a few months old.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 4, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...



EXACT same thing here.  Garbage boots.  No more Mucks for me now.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 4, 2021)

same thing happed to me, bought a pair before turkey season and only went 3 times, thru them in the closet and pulled them back out for bow season, the soles fell off and were crumbling into dust by the end of September. Pure junk..


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 5, 2021)

I bought a pair my soles just started crumbling. My boots go no where but in the woods. Called them to complain they weren’t interested in nothing I had to say. I bought a pair of camo boots on sale at Walmart. I worked in them boots many times at property lasted for many years. Not promoting Walmart but would buy them before Rocky junk.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 5, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> same thing happed to me, bought a pair before turkey season and only went 3 times, thru them in the closet and pulled them back out for bow season, the soles fell off and were crumbling into dust by the end of September. Pure junk..



What’s worse is they won’t replace em.  At least they wouldn’t mine.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Feb 5, 2021)

ilbcnu said:


> XtraTuf boots are way better than muck



LOL - XtraTuf is made by Honeywell also, same plant as Muck, just geared toward fishing industry vs. hunting and outdoors.  XtraTuff is now Rocky also, was part of this deal.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 5, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> What’s worse is they won’t replace em.  At least they wouldn’t mine.


same here . They could care less/


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 5, 2021)

Oldstick said:


> Bought these new? Or were they already worn when you got them.  I have heard a lot of negative feedback on Rocky's in recent years, but that is beyond horrible if they were only a few months old.



Brand New ...I bought three pairs ....two low top and one mid top ...  $400+ worth ...
I wear the low top during the summer and the mid top to hunt in ...

All three pair fell apart ... the two low top after wearing a short time ... yard work ...tractor work ....

The mid top had been in the closet brand new still in the plastic bag they came in ...inside the Rocky box ...Pulled them out about 10:30 am ....put them on with my camo .... drive 15 miles towards the dove shoot ...stopped at the DQ to grab a burger .... when I got back in the truck ....the sole fell off one ....

I had to pass through Baxley GA and knew there was a Walmart there ....Pulled in and started into the store ....one sole on ...one off ... the pavement was hot ...so I "hopped" through the door ...about 10' through the door ....the other sole came off .... a middle age black lady(about 400 lbs) bellows out .... " Mister you done lost Yo sole" .... Yes Ma'am .... I did ..... I picked up my "sole" ...

I processed to the shoe dept and purchased a pair of $19 black tennis shoes .... I shot doves that afternoon at Rogers State Prison ....in a $19 pair of tennis shoes ....

That was a couple years ago... This year when I went to shoot doves at Rogers State Prison ... You guessed it ....I put on the $19 black tennis shoes ... they work better than a $150 a pair rockys.....

OH! Rocky refused to even hear about their junk three pair of shoes .... I have shared every opportunity I get to share about their junk shoes .... I hauled just like the photo ....in the back the truck ....anybody that asked about the soleless boots ...


----------



## Mattval (Feb 5, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...


That is remarkable.  Did you contact Rocky?


----------



## Mattval (Feb 5, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Brand New ...I bought three pairs ....two low top and one mid top ...  $400+ worth ...
> I wear the low top during the summer and the mid top to hunt in ...
> 
> All three pair fell apart ... the two low top after wearing a short time ... yard work ...tractor work ....
> ...


*WOW!*


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 5, 2021)

Mattval said:


> That is remarkable.  Did you contact Rocky?



 Multiple times ....fell on deaf ears ...


----------



## Sixes (Feb 5, 2021)

I remember in the late 80s and early 90s when Rockys were the boot to buy. Cornstalkers. Mucks will now follow the same path.

The only place to ge t Rockys was at outdoor stores, some shoe stores or shows. As soon as they started showing up at walmart, the quality and Customer service disappeared. Every brand cheapens out as soon as their product is in walmart.

Rocky is not the only ones that sold out. Ga Boot, LaCrosse, Wolverine are all crap now. Timberland hikers use to be great, but they got to be crap years ago and I switched to Danner boots.

I still wear Danner for work and hunting boots and I have a couple of pairs put up for future use because I figure it is just a matter of time before they are crap too. Some swear by Keen, but I tried them and returned them within a few days. Terrible fit and undersized for me

It might be time to try Crispi, Zamberlan or Kenetrek, but they are pricey.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 5, 2021)

The last and final pair of Rocky boots I bought didn't make it thru two days (16 hours) walking on railroad rocks...Guess what?  Soles came off.

Guess I will have to try and make my Mucks last, as this is probably the last good pair...


----------



## aabradley82 (Feb 6, 2021)

I’ve bought my last pair of outback’s. It’s only USA thorogoods and Danners for me now. I think I might try a pair of Schnees for not work hunting boots


----------



## jbarron (Feb 10, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...



Now that's funny...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 10, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...



Had the same thing happen to me pretty much, sad thing is I bought a pair of Rocky boots about 20 years ago and still have them, been the best pair of boots I have owned.

With that said, I will never buy Rocky boots agian, their custmer service sucks and their boots suck now.....Sad sad sad


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 12, 2021)

hdgapeach said:


> Oh well.  So much for Muck Boots.  Nice while they lasted (lol).  Reckon I'll be looking at Dry Shod now, if I can afford 'em...


I have a pair of Dryshod and love them. The man who started the Dryshod boot co. is the same who started Muck IIRC.


----------



## hdgapeach (Feb 12, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> I have a pair of Dryshod and love them. The man who started the Dryshod boot co. is the same who started Muck IIRC.



Exactly!  That's why I'm looking into Dryshod when my Mucks start looking "iffy".  From what I understand, Jim Donohue, the founder of Muck and Dryshod, had some improvements in mind that he didn't add to the Muck line of boots.  He saved those new ideas for his new boot, Dryshod.  I would have already purchased at least one pair already if my Mucks would ever wear out (lol).


----------



## georgiacracka (Feb 12, 2021)

I hope y'all realize that Georgia Boot is also owned by Rocky Brands. I had an almost new pair of pull on work boots which the soles crumbled and fell off of. The retailers that I talked related that it was a common problem and that GA Boot would do nothing about it. Don't buy GA Boots thinking that you are supporting a Georgia business because you aren't!


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 12, 2021)

I had the same problem with Rocky's. 1st pair the bottoms came apart. I sent them to Rocky for another pair. I purchased another brand to wear while I waited. When the new ones arrived I put them in the closet as I had a pair that I was wearing. The next year when I took them out to wear the bottoms had completely disintegrated. (both shoes) Rocky would not make these good even though I had never worn them. I tossed them in a fire and will never purchase anything from them again.


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 14, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Bought these stuck them in closet for a few months(because I had bought other pairs) ....  Pulled these out to wear to shoot dove .... got in truck ...stopped at DQ ....went to get in truck one sold fell off .... I stopped at Wal-Mart to grab a cheap pair to shoot in ....the other sole fell off in the middle of Wal-Mart ...



This was a major problem with Rocky boots in the late 90's and early 2000's..I quit buying their boots back then, but cannot believe they are still making boots like this..How have they stayed in business? Terrible company to buy from or deal with!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 14, 2021)

I like my Danner boots.  7 maybe 8 years old.  Only wear them about 20 or 30 days a year when it is cooold. 

I think they will outlast me at this rate.  

Still go through a pair of BPS zipper snake boots about every other year or so, but they get used alot so I can live with that.


----------



## ldavid008 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bought a pair of Rocky's in late '94, probably the most comfortable pair of boots I've ever worn. Soles didn't fall off but they did crack in multiple places after just a couple of months, with all the stories  haven't bought Rocky's since.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 15, 2021)

This is just mind boggling to me.  I mean I haven't seen even a $3 pair of flip-flops from Dollar General, fail in that short of a time.


----------

